
Restricted Stock vs. Options - dougw
http://www.burningdoor.com/askthewizard/2007/04/restricted_stock_vs_options.html
======
Sam_Odio
Important topic, but I think the writer could've explained things more
clearly.

A 10 second google search found this, which I think does a much better job:
<http://www.usatoday.com/money/perfi/columnist/block/2003-07-14-ym_x.htm>

